#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  heat and mass transfer

## mukeshlee

i want mechanical engineering objective type book





  Similar Threads: I Need Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat &mass transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat and mass transfer by p k nag

----------


## svarun25

in pdf, at the most you can get collection of gate questions  arranged topic wise.

----------


## Siddhant Guha

need heat and mass transfer book pdf by sachdeva if possible

----------


## Neeru yadav

need heat and mass transfer book pdf by rs khurme if possible

----------


## ribadiya

ribadiyanikunjk1234[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------

